# What's your favorite machine?



## CalTreeEquip (Feb 24, 2013)

OK, so what is your favorite machine? I mean brand, model, year and why?


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 24, 2013)

The suffering of groundies wouldn't otherwise bother me too much, except that I invariably / inevitably have to participate in the suffering dept. So, I like my SK650 miniskid. Work gets done quicker and easier.


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 24, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> OK, so what is your favorite machine? I mean brand, model, year and why?



Late 90's/early 2000's National 900 series crane. I don't run it, but can't believe what our operator gets out of it. For a 23.5 ton crane, just plain amazing what it lifts and how strong it is.

Other piece I love is the 2004 Morbark 13 we have at work. Great down pressure and pulling power. Acts like a big chipper. 15" is a nice max capacity too. Would love to have one with a big motor, only have a 80hp something Cat.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Feb 24, 2013)

*Brush Bandit 1400*

This was may favorite chipper. Never got to use it but it sure was cool.
1995 Bandit 1400 on tracks with a loader and 200 hp Cummins.
Its up in Kodiak Island, Alaska now clearing slash in prep of replanting.

View attachment 281400


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 16, 2013)

*Red Max Stump Grinder*

Can't believe this tread is just going to die. Really, "what kind of grease gun should I use" gets better responce??
So here another one from the vaults.
It was an 1985 Red Max self-propelled stump grinder, 35 hp 2 cyl Deutz diesel, articulate knuckle boom, articulate sterring, hydrostatic 4x4, with something like 200 hours on it. It was an exceptionally bad assed grinder. I believe these were all made by special order in some small shop in Minnesota I think. It was way ahead of its time. The Granddaddy of all the big self-propelled grinders.
View attachment 284936


----------



## Isna (Mar 16, 2013)

My favorite chipper:
View attachment 284942

Made by Pezzolato.
Unfortunately, we changed for a Jensen 2 years ago. Have been having so many problems with it that we decided to change again this year.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 16, 2013)

That thing looks way cool. How bigs the engine, 100 hp?
Looks like it swivels on the trailer, very nice!


----------



## Goose IBEW (Mar 16, 2013)

My favorite piece of equipment? This would extend beyond tree care for me. I ran an 1986 John Deere 410B 4x4 back hoe in the summer of 1992. We were doing heavy construction work, including water mains, drainage, man hole settings, and general site work. That Deere would flat out make a 580 Case look weak. I could pick a man hole casting and walk the job with it where as a 580 would just about be able to lift it and the machine would just about tip over if it tried to move it across the site. 

The 1986 B model Deeres were a really nice machine compared to the ones that came out before it. I'd say they started the revolution of modern looking and operating back hoes. The ones prior looked like re worked farm tractors.


----------



## Isna (Mar 16, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> That thing looks way cool. How bigs the engine, 100 hp?
> Looks like it swivels on the trailer, very nice!



Can't remember the hp but it sure was powerful. It did swivel on the trailer. That was a 2700Kg trailer. At the time, the local sewage plant bought the chips at a good price. When they reduced the price, it was not worth it anymore (we did get a good price selling it). Sure miss it. We could load it with the tractor and the conveyor belt kept feeding the chipper. A second conveyor belt loaded the chips into the truck.


----------



## Isna (Mar 16, 2013)

We are thinking of getting an Irus Deltrack: A radio controlled brush-cutter that can operate on 50° slopes. Will know in June if we can afford it. Can't wait! Seen a demo and that thing could easily become my favorite piece of equipment.
View attachment 284959


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 16, 2013)

Isna said:


> We are thinking of getting an Irus Deltrack: A radio controlled brush-cutter that can operate on 50° slopes. Will know in June if we can afford it. Can't wait! Seen a demo and that thing could easily become my favorite piece of equipment.
> View attachment 284959



An RC tracked mower, brillant!! 
Will be great with Wasp nests not so great with Quail nests.


----------



## Isna (Mar 16, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> An RC tracked mower, brillant!!
> Will be great with Wasp nests not so great with Quail nests.



It is, in fact, an RC tractor. Can also be fitted with a snow blower, a stump grinder... ... ...
We are trying to get a big job that would need it. We get the job, we get the machine... 
More info: http://www.paget-france.fr/documents/produits/nouveau catalogue deltrak 2 11 2011.pdf
Warning: this pdf is in French! still has nice pics.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 16, 2013)

Even better. Damn you guys have some nice stuff!


----------



## Isna (Mar 16, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> Even better. Damn you guys have some nice stuff!



German tools...


----------



## Walt41 (Mar 16, 2013)

I would have to say the 4510 Mahindra 4x4 in my avatar is my favorite machine, while I have other machines that I use, I consider the 4510 my baby as it is the only one I bought new and after close to 500 hours of seat time it has never failed to do exactly what I needed it to do...even when I should grab something bigger.


----------



## timberland ts (Mar 16, 2013)

Its not pretty new or expensive. Its priceless. My 743 bobcat. I have a gapple, backhoe, york rake, brush mower and llog splitter for it. I can do in three hrs what three guys can do in a day with five gal. Of diesel and not be tired.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 16, 2013)

*Mt52*

I have this MT52, the most versatile tool I have ever owned.
View attachment 285041


----------



## a_lopa (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 285126


Probably the 21 ton digger with grab


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 17, 2013)

In my younger days, it was the Cat D9H dozer, with cab, A/C, and ripper. 
Now, in my golden years, it is a Bobcat T300 CTL with enclosed cab, A/C, heat, and a root grapple attachment.
Jeff


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 17, 2013)

a_lopa said:


> View attachment 285126
> 
> 
> Probably the 21 ton digger with grab


Now your talking, one can get a lot of work done with a big excavator with thumb.


----------



## Skeeter52 (Mar 17, 2013)

Case 40XT,Case 430,or Bobcat 773 with pallet forks.Just depends on which one is handy.In the off season (concrete construction) the 40XT lives at my place.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Apr 2, 2013)

I would love to have an M59 Kubota as well. They don't seem to be common in the arborist industry but I don't think it would ever grow old for my personal use.


----------



## CJ1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ran alot of really nice equipment, 644J loader comes to mind but the one piece of equipment that impressed me the most was the 648 Grapple skidder. Tough as nails, almost unstoppable, did more than you would believe it could. For smaller equipment my DK50 has been very good. CJ


----------



## RDAA (Apr 4, 2013)

My Latest toy a 555C ford backhoe, does basements, building demoliton, some land clearing, scrapping, egress window wells snow moving, and I have only had it for four months, If i had a choice I would keep it over my S-185 2 speed skid with many attatchments. Its not even in the same world as our 410 K john Deere At work but it was only $11,000.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 4, 2013)

All the ones I can't afford


----------



## MOE (Apr 5, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> Can't believe this tread is just going to die. Really, "what kind of grease gun should I use" gets better responce??
> So here another one from the vaults.
> It was an 1985 Red Max self-propelled stump grinder, 35 hp 2 cyl Deutz diesel, articulate knuckle boom, articulate sterring, hydrostatic 4x4, with something like 200 hours on it. It was an exceptionally bad assed grinder. I believe these were all made by special order in some small shop in Minnesota I think. It was way ahead of its time. The Granddaddy of all the big self-propelled grinders.
> View attachment 284936



Missed one on craigslist for $2500 a few years back.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Apr 6, 2013)

MOE said:


> Missed one on craigslist for $2500 a few years back.



I think those were built in Minnesota. Picked mine up at auction for about $1,700 with about 200 hours on it. Nobody really knew what it was but me.


----------



## MOE (Apr 7, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> I think those were built in Minnesota. Picked mine up at auction for about $1,700 with about 200 hours on it. Nobody really knew what it was but me.



Now that's a deal!


----------



## My7900 (Apr 7, 2013)

My JD 4840 I love listing to the turbo screen thru the straight pipe. Nothing like watching a old diesel power block smoke under a load. Can't see it anymore on the new equipment thanks to the lovely EPA


----------



## TheViking (Apr 15, 2015)

Bump to bring this thread back.


----------



## Luztree (Apr 15, 2015)

TheViking said:


> Bump to bring this thread back.


My swinger 2000 with an implemax grapple with winch.


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 16, 2015)

Either of these


----------



## greg storms (Apr 18, 2015)

http://ns.hcmatcon.ca/bloopers/bulldozer.php google "where's my dozer" if this url doesn't reconnect.


----------



## catbuster (Apr 21, 2015)

2013 Cat 390DL excavator. Incredible machine. Just the power that machine had with the speed it was slinging a 7 yard bucket was incredible. 

My favorite I use on a daily basis is a 2014 Cat 568GF roadbuilder. Built like a tank, more stable than any other hoe I've ever run. (And it's in the hundreds of different models and makes) The swing torque is ridiculous. I am in love.


----------



## old_soul (Apr 22, 2015)

In the fleet, the 773 skid loader is my favorite because it saves my back sooooooooo much work. 

But, my favorite machine to watch is the *hydroax 721 e *brush mower.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 9, 2015)

Try a T200 if you ever get a chance.
Hydroax is just plan bad assed!


----------



## treebilly (May 15, 2015)

old_soul said:


> In the fleet, the 773 skid loader is my favorite because it saves my back sooooooooo much work.
> 
> But, my favorite machine to watch is the *hydroax 721 e *brush mower.


Hydro ax is a bad bad machine. 
I think your 773 needs to help your back a bit more. I swear it still has the little nubs on the tires you put on it 8 years ago. 
I myself like the s-250 with grouser tracks. I am also beginning to really like mini skid steers. They are getting impressive with what such a small machine can handle.


----------



## Griff93 (May 21, 2015)

Sk650 with a bmg hands down for doing residential tree work.


----------



## Dpown (Jun 9, 2015)

Not the biggest machine posted here by anymeans, but mine would have to be my PCW5000. It's a small gas powered Winch that is AWESOME for residential work! Super light and compact.


----------



## 74inchshovel (Jun 10, 2015)

My new fav, replaces my very tired RC 30. Great for cleaning large stump grinding jobs, super low impact on lawns etc. Incredible lift height for size and weight of machine, decent ground speed and just a blast to run!


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jun 13, 2015)

Who's the Terex dealer in Wa?


----------



## 74inchshovel (Jun 13, 2015)

That would be F.MI. In Spokane. By and large a good place to do business with.


----------

